# Wavemaker heating water issue



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sometimes too much of a good thing..is not a good thing lol..

I bought a Sunsun 3250gph twin head wavemaker and it was causing my water temp to stay at 80F. I set the heater at 75 but it still stayed at 80. I'll turn it off and will probably add a 2-4 hr a day timer on it. If anyone has a huge aquarium and a small wavemaker and wants to trade let's do it! **** wavemaker motors! My friend just had the same issue with a 850gph Hydor Korrelia wavemaker on his 45 gallon...his water went to 86F lol.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

easywolf31 said:


> Sometimes too much of a good thing..is not a good thing lol..
> 
> I bought a Sunsun 3250gph twin head wavemaker and it was causing my water temp to stay at 80F. I set the heater at 75 but it still stayed at 80. I'll turn it off and will probably add a 2-4 hr a day timer on it. If anyone has a huge aquarium and a small wavemaker and wants to trade let's do it! darn wavemaker motors! My friend just had the same issue with a 850gph Hydor Korrelia wavemaker on his 45 gallon...his water went to 86F lol.


Weird. I'm assuming the flow from the wavemaker is cooler than the rest of the tank and when the cooler flow makes contact with the heater.... it thinks the rest of the tank is just as cool?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Wavemakers and PH only move water inside of tank. The water would not be warmer or cooler when exiting. The motors inside of a wavemaker generates heat, which is transferred to the water inside of the tank. So the wavemaker is at 80degrees.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I had one of the flows hitting the 300w heater at the other side of the aquarium. And the thermometer on the left side of thecwavemaker. But the heater hasn't turned on in a day at least. Same with my friend's. So is it for sure the wavemaker's motor that's heating the water?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Turned off the wavemaker 12 hrs ago and set the heater to 78. Heater never turns on. Water is still at 80F. Lights have been off since 7 hrs ago. Tested the thermometer under cold water and dipped to 70F in 10 seconds. Weird..


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Give it a little while. Temp may not drop that fast in a 130gal in a "warm" room. Wait another 12hours.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

My 2 FX6 on my 150 gallon keeps my water 78-80 degrees without my heaters.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

pcdiddy said:


> My 2 FX6 on my 150 gallon keeps my water 78-80 degrees without my heaters.


That's crazy...how come no one talks about this...having 2 canister filters than is too much? What the heck is going to happen in the summer than.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

easywolf31 said:


> pcdiddy said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 FX6 on my 150 gallon keeps my water 78-80 degrees without my heaters.
> ...


No its not to much. Africans are ok at 78-80. Why would the water be any warmer in the Summer? The house is still 72 degrees. The water would only get warmer if the ambient temperature in the room is higher.


----------

